# Mage tank by Coil Art



## Zahz (30/5/16)

I stumbled across this tank designed by coil art, they calling it the 'Mage' tank. 

This is basically the same as the Sigelei moonshot rta and they have changed the deck and put a velocity styled deck. The aesthetics of the tank remains the same. 

CoilArt presents the 24mm MAGE RTA! Constructed of 304 stainless steel, this beautiful top-fill rebuildable tank sits only 44mm tall from drip tip to contact pin! This makes it one of the shortest 24mm RTAs on the market! The compact MAGE RTA offers a simple top fill option, an easy to use velocity style build deck and ample airflow with three adjustable (1mm x 9mm) exterior airflow slots that lead to two (4mm) airflow chambers beneath each coil. The velocity style deck with 2mm post holes makes building a breeze! Install your clapton coils with ease and rest assured they will get the airflow they need for a glorious vape.

Product features :

24mm Diameter
44mm Overall Height
3.5ml Juice Capacity
Convenient Top Fill
SUS304 Stainless Steel Construction
8mm Vertical Four-Post Design
2mm Terminal Post Holes
Three (1mm x 9mm) Ajdustable Airflow Slots
Four (2.5mm) Wicking Ports
Food Grade Pyrex Glass
Dual 4mm Airflow Chimneys
Gold Plated 510 Contact Pin
Black 510 Compatible Sloped Delrin Drip Tip
4 Sets of Colored O-rings for Customization

What do you guys think? 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zahz (22/6/16)

This tank has been getting some great reviews thus far, looking like a winner! Rip tripper has his review up if anybody is interested in getting one of these. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/8/16)

Despite the kak screws and rough threads and the annoying top cap that is sometimes really hard to unscrew I'm using this tank more and more... it does excel with the flavour....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## wiesbang (5/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Despite the kak screws and rough threads and the annoying top cap that is sometimes really hard to unscrew I'm using this tank more and more... it does excel with the flavour....
> View attachment 62721


I was hoping you would like it. I love mine. Yes the screw are k@k and the driptip/cap is m#€r hard to get off but the flavour is amazing.
I use either a vape band or my mods sleeve to open it

This for me is like the MeloIII is for you. I need more than one. Have to have a couple of them

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spydro (6/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Despite the kak screws and rough threads and the annoying top cap that is sometimes really hard to unscrew I'm using this tank more and more... it does excel with the flavour....
> View attachment 62721



Been vaping on this off and on all day with 3 different liquids the build I put in it would like. Zero issues, great flavor has been easy by dialing in the Sig's preheat and wattage to each.

No kak screws in this one... and the rough threads only took about 30 seconds to fix. Easy trick for the top cap... screw it in until it just barely touches the o-ring, then just a whisper past. Mine has not leaked after around a dozen refills today.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (25/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Despite the kak screws and rough threads and the annoying top cap that is sometimes really hard to unscrew I'm using this tank more and more... it does excel with the flavour....
> View attachment 62721



hi i see you have the hot cig, hows that working for you and can you compare it to any other mods?
pro and cons perhaps


----------



## Kalashnikov (25/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Despite the kak screws and rough threads and the annoying top cap that is sometimes really hard to unscrew I'm using this tank more and more... it does excel with the flavour....
> View attachment 62721


Ok Rob so the main question on everyones mind is... Is this as good with flavour as your beloved melo 3 with the ccell coil?


----------



## Jeez (25/8/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Ok Rob so the main question on everyones mind is... Is this as good with flavour as your beloved melo 3 with the ccell coil?



Im dying to know this also as i feel the urge to buy another rta

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

